# First Trip of 2015



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Went last night as the window of decent weather was closing quickly.

Beautiful night with light winds and fairly clear water. After a few hours my batteries went to the dark side and I packed it in...gotta trouble shoot that this week.

Ended up with a few, but it was great to be out on the water again. I've been way too busy.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you found some nice ones !


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Just wish my batteries had held. The flounder impression is not mine, I thought it was kinda neat and want to try one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been waiting fer the beast ta get back out on the water!!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A nice gigging even if it was cut short due to your batteries. Good photos too. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

